# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  بنت شايفه حالها ومغروره

## ابن العطار

بحبها انا بس انا ما بضيع حالي 
انا حبيت بنت شايفه حالها ومغروره كتير وما قبلتني بحياتها ابدا انا كل البنات بيتمنوني بس هيا مو معبرتني وما حاولت تطلع فيي ولو مره شو اعمل حتى خليها تحبني او حتى تسال عني لو مره بحياتها حبي الها كبير وانا بموت فيها وطلبتها اكتر من مره وهيا رفضتني وما حاولت تحبني ابدا بس رح ادفن حبي بقلبي للابد حتى لو كانت بتحب غيري رح ضل حبها طول حياتي بس انا بتمنا تساعدوني لو سمحتو

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*والله يا قاسم انا برأي 

انك تنسي موضوع الحب 

لانه بالزمن هاد ما في شي اسمه حب 

انتبه لشغلك وصحتك 

وانسي نحن الرجال مو قد النسوان ولا كيدهم 

والله هاي نصيحة حتى لو ما اقتنعت فيها الان

اكيد مه مرور الزمن راح تعرف اني كلامي صحيح
*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
رح تلاقي اللي تناسبك بحالة وحدة .. اذا شلتها من بالك.

حبك الها عاميك عن كتير امور منها انك مو شايف غيرها .. بس صدقني الدنيا فيها كتير بنات بستحقوا الحب المطلق .. تطلع حواليك منيح .. بتلاقي الحل الأكيد  :Smile: 


بالتوفيق
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انساها شو بدك فيها  :SnipeR (39): 
الحب مش للي شايف حالو في بنات زي ما حكى هدوء يستحقو الحب المطلق عيش من جديد وحب غيرها  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## ابن العطار

ماعمري راح حب غير شريكة حياتي وللعلم شباب يوم عرسي الكل ببعتلي ارقامو مشان اعزمكن بس للرجال السبايا ممنوع :$

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
حدد يوم عرسك صديقي وسأكون اول الحاضرين .. بس قول ان شاء الله يتحقق حلمك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## ابن العطار

[SIZE="5"]ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي بيبي عبدالله انشالله هاليوم راح يجي بس بعد شهر رمضان انشالله راح اعزمكون كلكن انشالله تعالى بس مابدي اعذار هههههههههههههه[/SI :Emb3(1): ZE]

----------


## هلا

انا متأكده بس تعبرك رح تنساها .

----------


## mylife079

انسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ابدا حياة جديده

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center] 
 حبك فاشل ياصديقي 

 اولا تحب فتاه واتهمتها بالغرور والكبر .. ويسقط الحب امام الاتهامات 

 ثانيا تفتقد الى عزه النفس ... رفضتك ومازلت متمسك فيها 

 ثالثا تفكر بقلبك قبل عقلك ... بدك تتزوجها حتى احبت غيرك


 من تجارب ياصديقي 

 ستختار يوما زوجه ستكون لك اقرب من نفسك لروحك 

 فلاتستعجل وكن حكيما [/align]

----------

